
Apple’s Safari: Lingers on as Second Rate Browser - jmartellaro
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/apples_safari_lingers_on_as_second_rate_browser/
======
Someone
Not the best of logic, IMO.

1) Market share decline does not imply "second rate browser". It could just
mean that Safari caters better, but for a smaller part of the market now, or
that there simply are more options to choose from nowadays, or that (I do not
believe that, but it _could_) more nerds are harassing their friends to
install a browser where those nerds can configure a zillion things.

2) The evidence given for problems with Safari market share is, IMO, very
weak. That same graph also 'shows' that "IE market share dropped in the past,
but now has reached a plateau".

